
Earn Up to 22% on P2P Investing – How-To Guide: Envestio - flaviuspop
https://thefinancialdiary.com/how-to-guide-envestio/
======
gus_massa
It's probably not insured by the government, so if your money disappear you
may have up to 100% loss.

